# denon avr-2313ci : How does the "media player" line output work?



## cholovista (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone out there own this amp? 
I would like to send audio, such as fm , out and have it pegged to the volume level and input of the main zone.
Most receivers that have a zone 2 line level out have their own independent input and volume.
I do not want this.

Does the "media player" stereo rca output link to the main volume and input on the denon avr-2313ci?

Thanks


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you using 7 channels for Zone 1? If not, it looks like you can assign the speaker outputs for surround back L&R to Zone 2 instead. You could then wire your Zone 2 speakers directly to the Denon and control input and volume from there. You have the options to use either the same source, or independent sources for Zones 1 and 2. The "Media Player" output appears to be for recording, and uses the same source as Zone 2. Look at page 18 and 92 in the manual (I'm referencing the pdf version here: http://usa.denon.com/DocumentMaster/US/AVR2313CI%20ENG%20Owners%20Manual_CD-ROM_v00.zip)


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

A few more details about the Zone 2 function here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/system-setup-connection/63469-help-zone-2-feature-denon-avr-2313-receiver.html


----------

